# Restoration of a 89 Henry O boat



## bilgerat (Aug 12, 2018)

finally finished My lil center console project.... after a year n a half!!!
its a 1989 Henry-O 17'
  When I got her, she was in rough shape as shown in the first few photos,,, her hull is foam filled and was saturated with water, after cutting the floor out and digging all the wet foam out she was given a new floor and re foamed by a local fiberglass shop.
  After around 500 hours of work I finished her this past week with a total investment of close to 5k.
  Has lowrance lcs chart plotter/fish finder, stereo,underwater lights, trolling motor, bait tank, seawater wash down system, bimini top, removable stern ladder, cooler seat, and much more,
  every thing is new except for:
  the motor ,( its a 98 90hp Johnson that's been completely rebuilt and had a 5" extension added),
  a used console and bait tank off craigs list
  and the trailer that's been completely rebuilt.
  Cant wait to take her to Port St Joe to do some trout n red fishin!!


----------



## jeardley (Aug 12, 2018)

That's awesome, you have a good looking boat there. Good luck in Port St Joe.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice work


----------



## sea trout (Aug 12, 2018)

good job!
Beautiful bow flare on that vessel!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 12, 2018)

Bow is kinda like a Panga hull. That,s real popular in South America for the Coastal Fleet.
Friends of mine went to Mexico and bought 2 of them.


----------



## killswitch (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice work. Wish I had the patience..........and the skillset.


----------



## rospaw (Aug 12, 2018)

Real well done BLL! I also REALLY like the hull design. You know the app weight of the boat? 
One add for me would be a small wind shield/screen. More for the bugs than anything.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 13, 2018)

hull weight is 1850lbs, with motor, gas  and gear I'm around 26 to 2700lbs fully loaded, and I still have my bass boat goggles for the wind. her first trip to the gulf is set for Sept 21st


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 13, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 13, 2018)

I will be done there during that time if you need a fishing partner for the madden voyage!!

Very nice work.


----------



## jeardley (Aug 13, 2018)

^ That makes 2 of us, I'll be down with the wifey and daughter at the state park. Can't wait to get down there.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 14, 2018)

ME WIFE AND THE 3 GIRLS WILL DOWN. IVE GOT SURF RODS IF INTERESTED IN A MORNING FISHING TRIP?


----------



## jeardley (Aug 14, 2018)

May join you for a little while one morning. I'll be well equipped with enough poles/gear. I typically hit the bay in a kayak at sunlight for 2-3 hours while the women folk sleep in but once they get up and moving i go join them, which is when I typically start surf fishing while they lay out on the beach. I'll get down on the 23rd and leaving the 28th.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2018)

Man oh man, you should be proud of that one. You did a magnificent restoration job. 
She's a beauty.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Aug 14, 2018)

Very nice!  

I do good just to keep my boat seaworthy, much less take on a serious restoration job.


----------



## brown518 (Aug 15, 2018)

Excellent and well done!


----------



## brown518 (Aug 15, 2018)

Who did the paint job for you?


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 16, 2018)

Any of you folks interested in learning how to , Or doing it yourself should check out the Florida Sportsman's Forum under ..One Man's Dreamboat.
Everything from32 foots to Micro Skiffs from the Dumpster to the waters. 
Real Cool..just sayin.


----------



## twtabb (Aug 16, 2018)

Looks good. .doing a small restoration on an old fish and ski barge. Mine was not in as bad of shape as yours.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 17, 2018)

brown518 said:


> Who did the paint job for you?





brown518 said:


> Who did the paint job for you?


a good friend of mine Marty Folwer pained it . I promised him a fishing trip but He passed away not long after he painted it,  he will always be remembered every time I fish out of it.


----------



## brown518 (Aug 17, 2018)

What a great friend! He did a fantastic job. I'm sorry for your loss.



bilgerat said:


> a good friend of mine Marty Folwer pained it . I promised him a fishing trip but He passed away not long after he painted it,  he will always be remembered every time I fish out of it.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes sir he did a great job!


----------

